# labeling the shirts



## limor (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to order labels from lucklabels, and I was wondering which size to order.
Does anyone can reccomand me whether the 1/2 inch or the 1 inch is more popular in the industry?
I am desgning women fitted shirts and babies as well.
Thanks .
Limor


----------



## WhatsYourBurn (Mar 1, 2006)

Where is the lable going to be on the shirt?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It all depends on your design, really.

I've had all sorts of sizes, and seen all sorts of sizes on shirts. One thing to remember is to make them smaller (or the same size) as the label they're replacing (if a neck label). That means your relabeler doen't have to break the end stitching between the label and the hem, which makes everyone much happier (and probably costs you less money).


----------

